# 60 gallon project



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Light fixture from Catalina Aquarium. It's 48 inches with 54 watt T5 6500 bulb











Waiting for the weekend to progress further...very busy at the office and also with my Mom in hospice. The tank is going to be set up for her to view for relaxation.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

I really like the look of the driftwood :thumbsup:

The dark picture makes me think a black background might be a nice touch for this tank.


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing how things come along, the branch looks good. I am sure they your mom will enjoy viewing the tank once it is up and running.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

love the "flow" of the branches!


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone...especially for your patience as this will take a while to set up...and yes I like the suggestion of a dark background !  



FINALLY starting the set up...

Here are some of the hardscape stones in the big soup pot on the stove just before they were boiled to sanitize them before putting them into the tank...











My family wanted to know what I was 'cooking' for dinner, so I jokingly told them "stone soup"...which reminded me of a children's book I had many years ago...the cover illustration is below...


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

The stones and pebbles and the branch...you can kind of see a little bit of a reddish laterite clay line down in the substrate...I did mix it in some before adding the upper layer of the eco-complete. The substrate is about 5-6 inches deep.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

The girls are taking an interest from the other side of the room












adding some water now....there is a bit of christmas moss glued on the branch...pouring the aged water on the plate to try and not stir up the substrate...though no m,uddiness or clay problems yet...


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Well...here it is with water and some plants...corkscrew vals, java fern plantlets from the other aquariums, some congensis abubias...a little christmas moss on the branch...2 crypts luteas. (and a reflection from the TV showing the saddling paddock at Aqueduct LOL...like to keep an eye on potential Derby horses...I don;t bet...just a fan) 

would appreciate any suggestions on foreground plants...


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Well...the final plants were all put in early this morning...here's a sire shot showing the vals (jungle and corkscrew) and some bronze crypts and lutea crupts


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

And a photo from the front...with some nana anubas in front and (c0ngensis/consensis?) anubias (they have longer leaves)


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Tank is looking good and is growing in nicely. Nice job


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Aquaticz...there is so much to learn...and it is so much fun to see how things progress.  

So far, the anubias (nana and congensis) and Christmas moss seem to be growing nicely. 













the Tropica crypts seem OK so far (fingers crossed for luck on those as well)...used root tabs there. Such a pretty olive/brownish green and interesting texture to the leaves. In the foreground are dwarf sagitaria and a little bit of narrow leaf micro sword (Lilaeopsis Mauritus according to the tag...I have kept all the plant tags so I can remember and learn the names) 

A bit worried about the Red Melon Sword (Echinodorus barthii) I thought I was putting in a sword that would stay relatively small...but upon searching this forum some more, it seems as though folks have some Red Melon Swords that have gotten rather large. So I am thinking that I have not allowed enough space for this plant to grow and so we will see...the substrate is about 5 inches deep so I am hoping this is OK for the root system of this plant...


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

I wanted to add that the light fixture from Catalina Aquarium is just super. And the manzanita driftwood came from PC at www.manzanita-driftwood.com 

The plants were from the local aquarium store (not going to mention them by name...they have an good selection but sadly too much attitude...they need to work on the customer service part and they'll be a sure winner) and also from www.aquariumplants.com (very happy with what I got...all healthy and growing well...I used 2 day shipping and as I live in a wintery area, tried to look ahead on the weather report for days above 40 degrees F).

I will also in future be looking at the advertising pages here at this forum...sure would like to get a bit of frogbit to float on the surface of this tank


----------



## Open_Cages (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice tank. I love the branches, where did you get them?

It would look great with a few shrimp in it . Is there anything in it now?


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Weekly update...The crypts and red melon sword and some dwarf sag (with a female guppy in the foreground). There is some algae starting up...I think my 8 hour photo period may be too long (??) ...and maybe feeding this fish a bit too much (??)...unfortunately skipped the water change last weekend due to hectic schedule...will do it properly this weekend...will do a water test before the change to see what else is going on... 





There are 4 juvenile angelfish...all with original-type striped coloration...but this one is more fancy...longer fins and somewhat bolder patterning....




No shrimp, Open Cages...but I am thinking about studying up on them for perhaps the 20 gallon tank. Don't know much about them and I'd want to be sure I was doing what was best form them so they'd thrive. Also there is a young beta in the 20 gallon and it really seems to like poking around the plants and rocks in that tank. I don't think a Beta and shrimp would get along too well...the Beta might think they were food? I think I am at my limit at 4 aquariums right now. The few cherry shrimp I've seen are pretty cool to watch though, especially when they zoom around


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Found a flower on one of the anubias nana plants this morning!  I am wondering if it is flowering because it was grown emersed or submerged? (I started a thread on this over in the Plants forum section  )

Really, really having a lot of fun with all the aquarium plants!   My mom who is in hospice wants to see the flower so later today after breakfast we'll put her in the wheel chair and let her see...this 60 gallon tank has really been a fun thing for her to see also. It gives us all a sense of entertainment and also peace and tranquility 

Thank you forum members for all your helpful comments and good advice


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Tank is doing great except for some patches of this dark hair-like algae stuff...any clues?


----------

